# Introducing another bearded dragon to another



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

I have got 1yr old female, she was spayed (ovaries removed) by my vet 4 months ago, but before this happened i was looking after my brother male BD and when he went she got depressed. I was thinking of getting another one both for her and for me (would love another) i am planning on building a new viv and was going to use the old one as a quarantine viv. 

The reason i told you about the spay is the though i have 
1 If i introduce a male to her i think the male wont be able to sense any hormomes either female or male so in either case he wont try mating or try attacking her
2 If i introduce a female to her i was thinking because their is no hormones she wont see mine as a threat.

What do you guys think, do you think i could have another one, if so female or male would you suggest????


----------



## benwithspikes (Jul 31, 2008)

i have 2 feamles together and they are like best mates!

but i got them 6 months ago when they were a year old, and they were already living together, so maybe you could go with another female. 

just make sure there are no signs of fighing, one stealing all the food etc.

Ben


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

I currently feed mine outside the vivarium so i now exactly how much she is eating i write it down every day along with her weight on a weekly basis.

i See alot of post saying don't keep them together im wondering if it is possible not just a fluke. Don't think the other half would be impressed with 2 vivariums


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

I've no experience of this myself, but i've read that getting a female spayed won't effect the male being agressive and trying to mate.


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks matt that's something ive heard but it never been stated where and i carnt seem to find it. Does any one have any experience in this area, on ere


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi SargeUK

I would advise NOT introducing another beardie to your exisiting one. Bearded Dragons are solitary reptiles and generally dont get on with one another. Getting another one and it not going well would mean a 2nd 4ft vivarium so if you have the money and space i would suggest keeping another one but not with your exisiting one.

Beardies arent like, say, dogs for example that thrive on company from other dogs (just an example before someone tells me not all dogs get on, lol) and 'she' more than likely just wouldnt appreciate your efforts.

Introducing a male beardie would lead to him trying to mate her regardless of her not being able to reproduce. This is a stressful and constant thing that would tire your beardie, make her sick and just be a damn right nusience to her (not very far because you think she should have company!)

So all in all i personally would advice against it and i guess lots more would as well. Besides having one beardie is just as much fun if not more because they are more interactive with there human owner


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

my mates dragon was spayed a few months ago hun for medical reasons but before that she was in with a male and female after the operation and dragon had recovered he tryed them all in the same viv agen and the male still tryed to mate with her so they have now been split,so i would say your prob best going with a female but be prepared to have to get another viv if they dont get on hun this is what i had to do with my 2 girls in the end:flrt:


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

do you think another female would be ok to go with her???


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

So come on people i need some advice i know i can't put it with another male but can i put it with a female what you guys think?


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

You are able to place them with another female, but keep in mind they may not get along, and you will need to seperate them.


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

any one had any experiences with introducing bd with other bd


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

as i said above hun be prepared to split if they dont get on and if your puting 2 together make sure they are the same size good luck:flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

my 2 females have seen each other - that was enough!!! They go mental even if they catch a glimpse of one another - I'd hate to try and put them in a viv together lol - I dunno as others have said you will always have to have a spare as a back up just in case


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

i got 3 females together all about same size but dif ages and never had a prob but none of them been spayed


----------



## SargeUK (Jan 22, 2009)

i don't now what to do, i really would love to have another one running around.but i don't want two viv's really, i don't think my partner would be happy.

I think i might have to settle for just one bearded dragon for now


----------



## jojo1977 (Nov 9, 2008)

tell the shop the situation most places will say if there is any bother as long as you dont let it get bitten or worse bring it back if it dosnt work


----------

